# Ugodog ordered, now what disposable pads?



## souffle (Sep 9, 2012)

Just ordered the small Ugodog and wondered what disposable pads to get for it that are reasonably priced and fit under the grate for it? 

Do they need to be the actual wee wee pads that attract the dog to it (I'm making the assumption they are scented to attract the puppy) or just disposable incontinent pads I wonder? The puppy will have been trained already on a washable pad so there will be a transition to get the puppy to use the Ugodog with pad under the grate. 

Thanks for the feedback!
Souffle


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

I just use the generic ones and make one cut to fit it on the entire surface of the tray.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I buy whatever is cheaper. I just fold it under to fit.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I just use old newspapers - several layers.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

I use old newspapers too. The breeder trained her on newspapers, so we started out putting newspapers on top of the UGODOG. Over a period of time we just kept reducing the size of the paper. When she got used to using her UGODOG, we stopped putting the paper on top, and just used it to line the pan. Good Luck!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

We just use whatever disposable puppy pads are the best deal at whatever store that we're at. 

I like the Walmart ones the best, the ones in the white bag (I think they are Out brand). 

I wish I could remember what brand it was I hated. 

Any of the pads will usually have to be folded to fit, but that's no big deal.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I like the Walmart ones too....they're nice and big and thick.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

That and the back is plastic-y enough that it doesn't make a mess. 

Some are thin and flimsy and I've had one brand that leaked thru because the back wasn't plastic-y enough.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

And if you want to try the scent spray, buy that at Petco or Petsmart so you can return it if it doesn't work. Trooper never peed on a paper with that stuff on it. It doesn't work for all dogs.


----------



## souffle (Sep 9, 2012)

Great I will look for the Walmart ones then. Great idea! I will assume I won't need them to be scented to get her to go to it so will place it on top and cut it down until she is trained. Thanks for the help! 

Souffle


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

What might work better than the scent spray is just taking a pee pad that puppy has peed on once and stick that in the tray. 

Is your puppy already trained to pads??


----------



## souffle (Sep 9, 2012)

That is a great idea! The puppy will have been trained to a washable pad.

Thanks!
Souffle



angiern2004 said:


> What might work better than the scent spray is just taking a pee pad that puppy has peed on once and stick that in the tray.
> 
> Is your puppy already trained to pads??


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Used pads bought at Costco in the US. It was 100 for $15.


----------



## souffle (Sep 9, 2012)

Were the Costco pads puppy pads or human incontinent pads? If under an Ugodog grate I wonder if the incontinent pad is ok to use still without fear of the puppy getting to it. Not sure if it's more toxic then a puppy pad if shredded but I suppose it would be out of reach.



narci said:


> Used pads bought at Costco in the US. It was 100 for $15.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

souffle said:


> Were the Costco pads puppy pads or human incontinent pads? If under an Ugodog grate I wonder if the incontinent pad is ok to use still without fear of the puppy getting to it. Not sure if it's more toxic then a puppy pad if shredded but I suppose it would be out of reach.


They are puppy pads.

Brand I think was Absorbz. We threw out the box it came in so can't double check.

I have the small ugodog and you need to fold the pad for it to fit in the ugodog.


----------



## souffle (Sep 9, 2012)

I just took a look at the Costco website... here are the puppy pads:

http://www.costco.com/Puppy-Pads.product.11711566.html?catalogId=10701&langId=-1&storeId=10301&krypto=J71XftbfAzxv8FD4%2BxX66piUSUlD1GdI

Looks like the Medium would work, just 2 inches short. I will have to check to see how the price compares to Walmart's puppy pads.



narci said:


> They are puppy pads.
> 
> Brand I think was Absorbz. We threw out the box it came in so can't double check.
> 
> I have the small ugodog and you need to fold the pad for it to fit in the ugodog.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

We've used newspaper for 4 years in ours. I feel better that it's biodegradable, and it's relatively free.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

souffle said:


> I just took a look at the Costco website... here are the puppy pads:
> 
> http://www.costco.com/Puppy-Pads.product.11711566.html?catalogId=10701&langId=-1&storeId=10301&krypto=J71XftbfAzxv8FD4%2BxX66piUSUlD1GdI
> 
> Looks like the Medium would work, just 2 inches short. I will have to check to see how the price compares to Walmart's puppy pads.


It's not that brand.

Double checked with the wife. Absorbz is the brand at $15.99 for 100.


----------



## souffle (Sep 9, 2012)

Couldn't find them on Costco.com... looked at Amazon. About $25.99 for 100. I wonder how these compare to Out brand. Okay thank you very much!



narci said:


> It's not that brand.
> 
> Double checked with the wife. Absorbz is the brand at $15.99 for 100.


----------



## mcc.christina (May 23, 2012)

I get mine at Sams Club...I think similar to Costco pricing but different brand


----------



## souffle (Sep 9, 2012)

Yea we don't have Sam's Club here unfortunately.

Souffle



mcc.christina said:


> I get mine at Sams Club...I think similar to Costco pricing but different brand


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Funny thing about Absorbz is that it's not found at all Costcos.

Out of 3-4 Costos I went to in WA state, only 1 had them in stock.

I doubt you'll find them on thier website. Your going to have to goto the costco to check.

On a side note. My friend just gave birht to a baby boy. She uses the doggie pee pads with her baby when changing him so if he pees while getting a diaper change, the doggie pad will absorb it.


----------

